

VentureBeat Redesign - chevas
http://venturebeat.com/

======
aggarwalachal
it's good to see the author profiles right on the homepage.

the design looks as if it is inspired by a combination of engadget or
theverge.

also, the "VB iOS app download" is placed at a good spot, just that the iOS
app reminds me of Pulse

